# Google Analytics et Iweb



## arthur74 (7 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Peut-on utiliser Google Analytics avec site fabriqué avec Iweb ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Alycastre (7 Mars 2008)

Fabriqué avec iWeb ? Oui pourquoi, c'est un bout de code que tu rajouteras à la main sur tes pages .


----------



## arthur74 (8 Mars 2008)

Ok ... mais je le rajoute ou ce bout de code ?


----------



## Alycastre (8 Mars 2008)

Avec par exemple un éditeur de texte, tu ouvres ta page " index.html , et tu rajoutes après la balise </head> entre <body> et </body>, le code, du style :

_<script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "XX-XXXXXX-X";
urchinTracker();
</script>_

C'est un exemple. Le script que j'ai sur ma page d'accueil, le code t'est fourni par Google, après avoir pris un compte chez eux, bien sûr.


----------



## arthur74 (8 Mars 2008)

Eh ... bien en fait ... il y a plus simple  

Il y a maintenant un nouveau logiciel  iwebbuddy qui permet de le faire aisément.

C'est ici :http://www.zarrastudios.com/ZDS/iWebBuddy.html


C'est grace à http://iweb-forum.forumpro.fr/index.htm que j'ai trouvé ce logiciel ... si ça peut serveir à d'autre ... tant mieux !


----------



## Alycastre (8 Mars 2008)

Oui, bon, content pour toi ... Enfin, 25 $ pour faire Pomme-c et puis pomme-v !
Et qu'avec leopard ...


----------



## arthur74 (8 Mars 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Oui, bon, content pour toi ... Enfin, 25 $ pour faire Pomme-c et puis pomme-v !
> Et qu'avec leopard ...



Tout le monde ( c'est mon cas ... ) ne maitrise par le langage HTML comme toi  et en plus ce p'tit logiciel ne fait pas que ça ... si tu as bien vu


----------



## grumff (8 Mars 2008)

Il me semble qu'il y a une fonction toute simple dans iweb pour inclure du html...


----------



## arthur74 (8 Mars 2008)

effectivement, mais apparemment, ça ne suffit pas pour faire fonctionner Google Analytics


----------



## theophraste75 (19 Février 2009)

salut, pour google analytics tu peux suivre les instructions sur ce lien :
http://echoone.com/automator/google-analytics/GoogleAnalytics/Google_Analytics.html

parce que ça ne marche pas si tu colle le code dans fragment HTML, moi ça me faisait disparaitre plein de trucs sur mon site ou bien des messages d'erreur 

par contre moi je bloque au moment de l'édition du site une fois analytics installé 

si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour finaliser ...

Merci


----------



## zepatente (19 Février 2009)

j'imagine que tu es hébergé chez mobileme, non  ?


----------



## theophraste75 (20 Février 2009)

oui je suis chez Mobile Me, quelqu'un peut il me dire ce que je doit faire de ce dossier une fois que j'y est ajouté analytics ?
comment je publie ce dossier ?


----------



## zepatente (20 Février 2009)

ton dossier est deja publié

donc applique l automator dans le dossier de ton site

mais si tu as les commentaires actif ne le fait pas au dossier entier , en effet les pages blog ne se modifient pas sans perte des commentaires

@+


----------



## theophraste75 (21 Février 2009)

mais il y a quelque chose que je ne comprend pas.
Qu'est ce que je dois faire du dossier qui contient mon site avec google analytics, il faut bien en faire quelque chose ?
je ne peu pas le mettre dans iweb ? 
si il reste sur mon bureau il ne se passe rien!!!

J'espère être assez clair ???


----------



## vicentfrancisco@gmail.com (2 Mars 2009)

si tu modifies une page il faut remettre ce code... chez moi c'est le cas

mais si quelqu'un a une autre solution je suis intéressé pour mon site de guitare classique qui bouge souvent

Francisco

http://vicent.francisco.perso.neuf.fr/Classical_Guitar_Tab_Home/Accueil.html


----------



## zepatente (2 Mars 2009)

Donc l'automator sera utile pour toi vincent

@+


----------



## lateralus18 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour
Je suis sur Iweb 3 et Google Analytics fonctionne en ayant collé un simple fragment html.
Du moins, j'en ai bien l'impression !
J'ai de la chance ou ça s'explique ?


----------



## zepatente (1 Avril 2009)

les statistiques ne seront pas forcement bonnes surtout sur les pages lui ou tu auras des résultats style "widget_xxx_1,html"


----------



## chris42210 (1 Août 2010)

Personnelement je n'y arrive pas que ce soit en utilisant l'automator ou autre, il n'existe pas une vidéo tutoriel par hasard?


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2010)

Sauf si vous utilisez iWeb '06, je vous propose une méthode plus souple et aussi efficace 
Ele nécessite de mettre 

un simple fichier javascript sur le serveur et 
un code dans un fragment HTML de toutes les pages
Son gros avantage c'est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'éditer les pages d'iWeb après publication, donc on peut continuer à mettre la page à jour sans recommencer le même ménage avec cet automator. Et contrairement à la méthode qui consiste à mettre le code donné par Google dans un widget HTML, celle-ci permet de connaitre les URL de provenance de vos visiteurs.

Tuto :
Avec un *éditeur de texte* (Smultron, Textmate, voire textedit en mode texte) ouvrez un nouveau fichier (cmd N) et collez le code suivant :


```
var _gaq = _gaq || [];
_gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-xxxxxxxx-1']);
_gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

(function() {
var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
})();
```
Dans ce code, remplacer juste UA-xxxxxxxx-1 par le  numero d'identification Google analytics de votre site,
sauvegarder le fichier sous le nom *analytics.js* où vous voulez sur votre disque dur puis
Placez le sur votre serveur (par ex. dans le dossier racine de votre site (www, web ou public_html) où se trouve surement la page index.html et votre dossier Site (ou nom_de_site)) et récupérer son URL.

Dans *iWeb*, collez le code ci-dessous dans un fragment HTML de toutes vos pages

```
<script type="text/javascript">

var bodyID = parent.document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0];

var newScript = parent.document.createElement('script');
newScript.type = 'text/javascript';
newScript.src = 'url_du_fichier_analytics.js';
bodyID.appendChild(newScript);

</script>
```
remplacer url_du_fichier_analytics.js dans le code par la vraie URL du fichier analytics.js
Publier votre site.

Source : Wyodor


----------



## chris42210 (1 Août 2010)

C'est gentil d'essayer de m'aider, mais mon niveau en informatique est proche du néant, en bref, j'ai pas tout compris...:hein:


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2010)

Il y a erreur,  je ne vous impose pas de comprendre 

Ouvrir un nouveau document avec textedit, vous savez faire
Le passer en mode texte (menu > format > Convertir au format texte), vous savez faire
Collez le texte donné  dans mon précédent message, vous savez faire
remplacer un bout de ce texte par un autre , vous savez faire
sauvegarder au nom de analytics.js au lieu de sans titre.txt par défaut , vous savez faire

Mettre le fichier sur votre serveur... vu que vous voulez utilisez l'automator c'est donc que vous utilisez 

un client-FTP (si vous vous publier sur un serveur FTp) ou 
le Finder pour republier sur MobileMe
donc vous savez faire

Récupérez l'URL du fichier, ouais ça c'est vrai ça pose problème à certains mais on peut vous filer un coup de main

Ouvrir iWeb vous savez faire
collez un code (le deuxième) dans un fragment HTML, vous savez faire
publier votre site iWeb, vous savez faire.

Alors moi je dis : à 99% vous savez faire. 
L'automator c'est sympa au début mais après quand il faut mettre ses pages à jour ça devient vite gonflant. le problème c'est que je modifie souvent le contenu de mes pages (ajouter du texte une image etc.), l'automator n'est donc pas des plus pratiques.


----------



## agrotic (2 Novembre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Il y a erreur,  je ne vous impose pas de comprendre
> 
> Ouvrir un nouveau document avec textedit, vous savez faire
> Le passer en mode texte (menu > format > Convertir au format texte), vous savez faire
> ...


jolie méthode que le .js !
je vais la tester avec mon iweb tout neuf d'iLife'11


----------



## DanMac (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour ce petit tuto que je viens de découvrir.

Si je comprends, pour MobileMe, il faut mettre le fichier *analytics.js* dans:
iDisk/Web/Sites/
ou
iDisk/Web/Sites/MonSite ?


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2011)

DanMac a dit:


> iDisk/Web/Sites/MonSite ?


je ne range jamais rien dans le dossier MonSite: si je devais republier le site en entier pour une raison ou pour une autre, mes fichiers seraient écrasés

donc j'aurais une préférence pour cela :


DanMac a dit:


> iDisk/Web/Sites/


à la différence près que je range ce genre de fichiers dans un sous-dossier de Sites ce qui me donne une URL du type

```
http://web.me.com/mon-pseudo_mobileme/mon_dossier/mon_fichier.extension
```


----------



## DanMac (29 Mars 2011)

OK, merci *koeklin*, bien compris


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2011)

Et contrairement à la méthode qui consiste à mettre le code donné par Google dans un widget HTML, celle-ci permet de connaitre les URL de provenance de vos visiteurs.


Merci Koeklin pour le tuyau. J'ignorais que je pouvais récuperer les url de mes visiteurs. je vais tester.


----------



## Ahïaïaweb (2 Août 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Il y a erreur,  je ne vous impose pas de comprendre
> 
> Ouvrir un nouveau document avec textedit, vous savez faire
> Le passer en mode texte (menu > format > Convertir au format texte), vous savez faire
> ...




Bojour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide et de vos lumières s'il vous plaît.

Je développe un magazine web sur iWeb : www.yesicannes.com et ma méthode, jusqu'ici est d'utiliser iWeb SEO Tool pour placer le code Google Analytics sur toutes les pages et publier. Hélas, je dois publier à chaque modification - et j'en fais constamment - l'entièreté du site! C'est long et lassant...
Aussi votre méthode me semble la plus adaptée: comme cela, je pourrai publier avec iWeb uniquement les modifications et les nouvelles pages que j'aurai créées. 

Les actions décrites dans les cinq premières lignes sont familières, mais j'ai besoin d'éclaircissements sur les points suivants:

1) Comment mettre le fichier analytics.js sur la racine du serveur ? Je publie avec iWeb SEO Tool en FTP sur OVH, mon hébergeur. Quelle est la procédure ? Si je le publie avec iWeb SEO Tool et que je publie ensuite le site avec iWeb, ce fichier ne va-t-il pas être écrasé ?

2) Je n'ai aucune idée de comment récupérer l'URL du fichier analytics.js une fois publié... Comment faire ? Êtes-vous toujours disposé à aider sur ce point ?

3) Enfin, une fois l'URL collée à sa place dans le deuxième code que vous fournissez, dans quelle partie de la page iWeb dois-je insérer le fragment HTML ? Dans l'en-tête ? Le corps ou le pied-de-page ? 

J'espère que vous aurez la gentillesse de prendre le temps de me répondre car votre méthode me faciliterait grandement la vie.

Merci d'avance


----------



## koeklin (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Laissez tomber la méthode que j'ai donnée plus haut, il y a plus simple désormais
Copiez ce code de Cyclosaurus et collez-le dans un fragment html sur chacune de vos pages

```
<!-- code by Cyclosaurus http://www.cyclosaurus.com/ -->

<script type='text/javascript'>
 
gaAccount = ['_setAccount', 'UA-xxxxxxxx-x'];
gaTrackPageview = ['_trackPageview'];

eval(function(p,a,c,k,e,r){e=String;if(!''.replace(/^/,String)){while(c--)r[c]=k[c]||c;k=[function(e){return r[e]}];e=function(){return'\\w+'};c=1};while(c--)if(k[c])p=p.replace(new RegExp('\\b'+e(c)+'\\b','g'),k[c]);return p}('0.1=1;0.2=2;',3,3,'parent|gaAccount|gaTrackPageview'.split('|'),0,{}));

parent.eval(function(p,a,c,k,e,r){e=function(c){return(c<a?'':e(parseInt(c/a)))+((c=c%a)>35?String.fromCharCode(c+29):c.toString(36))};if(!''.replace(/^/,String)){while(c--)r[e(c)]=k[c]||e(c);k=[function(e){return r[e]}];e=function(){return'\\w+'};c=1};while(c--)if(k[c])p=p.replace(new RegExp('\\b'+e(c)+'\\b','g'),k[c]);return p}('1=(\'c\').b();1+=\'y\';1+=\'c\';1+=\'l\';1+=\'o\';1+=\'s\';1+=\'a\';1+=\'u\';1+=\'r\';1+=\'u\';1+=\'s\';(5(){d 2=f g(\'h\');2.3(\'i\',\'j/k\');2.3(\'m\',\'\');2.3(\'n\',(\'6:\'==p.q.t?\'6://v\':\'w://x\')+\'.z-A.B/2.C\');$$(\'D\')[0].E(2)})();5 7(){F{G(4){4.8(H);4.8(I);J(9)}}K(e){}}9=L(\'7()\',M);',49,49,'|codedBy|ga|setAttribute|_gaq|function|https|setUpGA|push|chkGACode||toUpperCase||var||new|Element|script|type|text|javascript||async|src||document|location|||protocol||ssl|http|www||google|analytics|com|js|head|insert|try|if|gaAccount|gaTrackPageview|clearInterval|catch|setInterval|100'.split('|'),0,{}));

</script>
```
Dans ce code, remplacez UA-xxxxxxxx-x par votre numéro d'identification Google Analytics
validez et publiez

Il nest pas nécessaire de mettre un fichier javascript sur son serveur avec cette méthode.


----------



## Ahïaïaweb (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci infiniment pour ces lignes de code Cyclosaurus. Où dois-je insérer le Widget HTML ? N'importe où ou bien dans le Header ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2011)

N'importe ou sur la page, puis le réduire a un tout petit carré, il ne sera pas visible depuis un navigateur de toute façon.


----------



## Ahïaïaweb (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour votre réponse.

Entretemps, je l'ai inséré dans l'en-tête sur toutes mes pages et j'ai publié l'ensemble du site avec iWeb cette fois. Mais, quand j'affiche le code-source sur Firefox, le code n'apparaît pas, alors que quand j'utilisais iWeb SEO Tool, je pouvais voir le code de Google Analytics. Est-ce normal ? 
Merci pour votre patience envers le débutant que je suis. Les coulisses de l'Internet sont effroyablement compliquées pour un néophyte...


----------



## koeklin (5 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## Ahïaïaweb (7 Août 2011)

Merci encore pour toute votre aide. Je vous tiendrai au courant des résultats après une période d'essai de ce nouveau code.


----------



## chris42210 (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci koeklin pour le nouveau code, car bien que ton aide fut precieuse avec la première méthode:


koeklin a dit:


> Il y a erreur,  je ne vous impose pas de comprendre
> 
> Ouvrir un nouveau document avec textedit, vous savez faire
> Le passer en mode texte (menu > format > Convertir au format texte), vous savez faire
> ...




Non seulement  j'avais trop peur de faire une bétise irréparable...mais en plus non je ne sais pas tout faire, je débute moi 

Mais du coup comment savoir si cela fonctionne? Mon site ayant de nombreuses pages ce sera fastidieux d'ajouter le code à toutes les pages donc je les justes mis aujourd'hui sur la page d'accueil...


----------



## koeklin (27 Septembre 2011)

Utilisez la méthode que je donne au au post 29 de fil, elle est plus simple que la précédente : un simple code à coller dans un widget un numéro didentification à remplacer dans ce code et c'est parti !

Au bout de quelques heures Google Analytics, sur son site,  signale qu'il détecte l'activation de son code sur votre site et vous donnera les premières statistiques (dès le lendemain, et plus tôt si vous savez où cliquer).


----------

